# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Verkeerde Houding

## MKS

Hallo,ik ben 16 jaar en vaker hebben mensen gezegd dat ik een foute houding heb.Ik wou het eerste zelf onderzoeken,en dacht lang dat het door mijn kwam,maar dat bleek anders.
Het volgens mij grootste probleem ligt aan mijn borstkas,die een beetje overdreven naar voren staat.

Dus mijn vraag is hebben jullie oplossing om mijn borstkas wat te laten terugtrekken?

----------


## DGS

Hier kan fysiotherapie een uitkomst bieden. Ook zijn er een soort van harnassen te koop die er voor zorgen dat je recht loopt. Of dit comfortabel is durf ik niet te zeggen.

----------


## Four Roses

Wat beter is om bij de basis te beginnen, is het volgen van Mensendieck Therapie. Dit heb ik ook gedaan. Het is een therapie om een goede houding aan te leren.
Als je al erge last hebt, kun je inderdaad fysiotherapie volgen om de bestaande klachten te verminderen.
Succes!

----------


## Francesco

Je leeftijd geeft het vermoeden dat je houding wordt beïnvloed door de tussenwervelschijven. Daardoor kan het bovenste deel van je borst voorover gaan en geeft een" hoge rug ". Mensendieck of een fysiotherapeut kunnen je zeker hepen, maar je bent te jong om er niets aan te doen.

----------

